# need suggestion for cheapest PC config



## esumitkumar (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi

I own an Acer 5536 but because of its overheating issues, i cant play even simple games like Harry Potter and half blood prince..Opening and getting it cleaned is another solution but I think laptops aren't meant for games and 24*7 movie dloading so suggest me cheapest config .

Suggestions needed only FOR 

1. Processor (Isnt AMD more hot than Intel)
2. Motherboard
3. Cabinet (should be big and while running PC, temp shud be low even while dloading 24*7 or playing games, sufficient air cirlculation)
4. RAM
5. CRT screen (for more cheap)
6. Will UPS be needed ?
7. LAN card for Broadband ?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Apr 3, 2010)

Shri esumitkumarji

My suggestion

AMD X2 250+ aSUS m2n68-am plus RS 5500 OR Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz + ECS A785GM-M5 FOR rS 7000 OR Pentium Dual Core E5400 2.7GHz @ 3.2k + Jetway I43GM1-HG @ 3.3k

ATX Cabinet Rs 800

1 GB DDR 2 RAM rs 1100

CRT Screens are Not Available in market 16 inch LCD Screen cost Rs 4200/-

UPS Tumhari marzi

Nopes;


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi
> 
> I own an Acer 5536 but because of its overheating issues, i cant play even simple games like Harry Potter and half blood prince..Opening and getting it cleaned is another solution but I think laptops aren't meant for games and 24*7 movie dloading so suggest me cheapest config .
> 
> ...



Processor: Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 3.8k ---> have 128Mb built in memory.
Ram: A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
Hard Disk: Samsung F3 Eco 500GB @ 2.1k
Optical Drives: LG 20X SATA DVD-RW @ 1k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
Monitor: your choice. i suggest 17" square LCD. 
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop @ 0.6k
Speaker: any cheap speaker.
UPS: INTEX 600va @ 1.3k

2Gb ram cause Motherboard will share some of its memory as graphics memory (128Mb-512Mb) & if u plan use Vista/Win7, you'll need 1Gb + memory.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 3, 2010)

@sandeepkochhar and samshab..both ur rigs cost more than 12k..plz reduce more ...

*Also does AMD Athlon doesnt heat more than Intel ? *

I liked till now 

Pentium Dual Core E5400 2.7GHz @ 3.2k + Jetway I43GM1-HG @ 3.3k
2GB DDR RAM  1.8k
Cabinet :Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
Hard Disk : 320 GB or something how much will it cost ?
Cheapest LCD monitor ?
Cheapest keyboard ?

Speaker I already have, Optical drive I will install later, Mouse I have, 
UPS k bina kaam chal jayega ?? wakai ?

PS: How about buying some second hand PC from Nehru Place, Delhi ? Any idea ?


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 3, 2010)

My Samsung 320 GB costed 2.2k
Try C2D if you can, Dual Core produces more heat and keep cleaning the CPU heat sink in 6 months interval. A shiny Heat Sink cools more faster than one covered with dust and cobwebs.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> @sandeepkochhar and samshab..both ur rigs cost more than 12k..plz reduce more ...
> 
> *Also does AMD Athlon doesnt heat more than Intel ? *
> 
> ...



ok. u may go like this:

Sempron 140 2.7GHz @ 1.7k ---> OC it to 3Ghz & its good to game.
any board based on 760G @ ~2k.
A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k ---> don't take 1Gb. too less.
Samsung 250GB @ 1.6k
cheap cabby + PSU: 1k
any cheap mouse from Zebronics: 200bucks.
monitor: take LCD 16". Benq 15.6" G610HDA LCD Monitor: 5k
UPS: if frequent power cuts take 1. if rare, skip. can take 500Va unit: 1.2k

total: 14.5k inc UPS. below it you'll suffer. games won't run. not even in G31 mobo.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Sam but according to Tron..C2D much heats less than AMD..so suggest Motherboard for it..Also power cut is not frequent plus I have inverter..so UPS lene ki zaroorat nahin...Till now config I liked 

Processor : C2D ? Which one what cost ? (cheapest possible plz)
MB : Suggest for C2D ? (cheapest possible plz with extension for AGP card)
HD : Samsung 250GB @ 1.6k
LCD : Any 16 " one @4.2k 
Cabinet : Zebronics Bijli @1.5 k
Keyboard : Any cheap one
A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
Mouse : I dont need !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2010)

If it's for 24x7 downloading I wud suggest
Intel D945GCLF-ATOM board + ATOM 1.6 GHz @ 3.1k
1GB 800MHz Kingston DDR2 RAM @ 1.2k
320GB WD Blue @ 1.9k
Acer X163(15.6”)	@ 4.4k OR Dell E1910IN	@ 5.8k
Zebronics Bijili with 400w SMPS @ 1.7k
Logitech/Microsoft Keyboard+Mouse Combo @ Rs. 700/-
LG DVD Writer @ 1.1k


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks Sam but according to Tron..C2D much heats less than AMD..so suggest Motherboard for it..Also power cut is not frequent plus I have inverter..so UPS lene ki zaroorat nahin...Till now config I liked
> 
> Processor : C2D ? Which one what cost ? (cheapest possible plz)
> MB : Suggest for C2D ? (cheapest possible plz with extension for AGP card)
> ...



Sempron don't heat up at all. its a fast single core. also considering cost, Intel Dual cores never gets close. also if u wish play game, stick to AMD, far superior graphics. with intel, forget gaming. AGP cards too old & cost too high. better PCIeX16 cards. read the review here.

ok than change mouse to keyboard. add 100 bucks more.i will also suggest don't buy any UPS & get a board based on AMD 780G chipset. your proccy will unlock to X2.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> If it's for 24x7 downloading I wud suggest
> Intel D945GCLF-ATOM board + ATOM 1.6 GHz @ 3.1k
> 1GB 800MHz Kingston DDR2 RAM @ 1.2k
> 320GB WD Blue @ 1.9k
> ...



actually he mentioned about game also so i feel a bit of playable graphics necessary.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the lowest possible proccy+mobo for gaming is
AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 2.8k
Biostar A785GE @ 3.3k

Or(Much Backdated)

AMD Sempron 140 @ 1.7k
Asus M2N68-AMPLUS @ 2.3k


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I think the lowest possible proccy+mobo for gaming is
> AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 2.8k
> Biostar A785GE @ 3.3k
> 
> ...



suggested sempron cause of OP's budget. also it unlocks to X2. better than Dual Core Celeron.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Sam ..Sempron is really cool and affordable ..Read this but its power consumption is albeit high..anyways..

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Sempron_140/11.html

Config till now :

Proc : AMD Sempron 140 @ 1.7k
MB : Asus M2N68-AMPLUS @ 2.3k
RAM : A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
HD : Samsung 250GB @ 1.6k
LCD : Any 16 " one @4.2k 
Any ATX Cabinet @0.8K
KB : Any cheap one @ 0.3K 

Can there be still some price reduction in LCD ? (Second hand CRT option ???)

Tnks
Sumit


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

I suggest you stay away from the CRT's as they have higher power consumption. LCD's will reduce electricity bills and also ensure a neat workspace.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah say no-no to CRT's.

Why not go for a 2nd hand LCD instead?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2010)

+1 to Krow and Jripper

Why dude?? What's problem in this??
Acer X163(15.6”)	@ 4.4k OR Dell E1910IN	@ 5.8k

And BTW for RAM I suggest 1GB 800MHz Kingston DDR2 RAM @ 1.2k rather than A-Data


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 6, 2010)

OK buddies will go for LCD..
and I think 2GB RAM is gud as compared to 1GB for games ?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 6, 2010)

^
I don't really think you will be gaming too much with such a configuration.Even if you go for AMD onboard graphics,the system configuration will still be weak.But yes 2 GB will be better than 1 GB for gaming.
It all depends on the budget.

BTW nice to see you going for LCD. They are cheap and light on the power bill too.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 6, 2010)

will the system be able to play games like COD : MW 2 , Harry Potter and Half blood prince or mostly FPS games with low settings ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> will the system be able to play games like COD : MW 2 , Harry Potter and Half blood prince or mostly FPS games with low settings ?



try & get a 785G or even 780G mobo. 2nd hand. if it got ACC feature, you will surely get an X2 for the price of 1 core. with the above config, all NFS games will run surely. however can't comment on COD: MW2 or other such FPS games. graphics will suffix, surely but cores? maybe a bit short.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 6, 2010)

hey sam..is Asus M2N68-AMPLUS a 780G or 785G MB ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2010)

^^It's an NVIDIA nForce 630a chipset I think


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^It's an NVIDIA nForce 630a chipset I think



yup. its nForce 630a. IGP is NVIDIA GeForce 7025. not too bad. however falls between G35 & G45.

a 780G or even 760G will blow it out of water.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 7, 2010)

so suggest a 780G or 760G motherboard please


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> so suggest a 780G or 760G motherboard please



GIGABYTE GA-MA78LM-S2H ---> 760G
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA780G ---> 780G
BIOSTAR A785GE ---> 785G
BIOSTAR A760G M2+ ---> 760G
JetWay JPA78VM5-H-LF ---> 780V

some AsRock boards avl as well. all the above mentioned boards will cost below 3k.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 11, 2010)

reopening this thread..my friend wants to buy a desktop PC which shud have intel C2D processor..s*o plz suggest cheap and best C2d with MB and RAM*..thanks !


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> reopening this thread..my friend wants to buy a desktop PC which shud have intel C2D processor..s*o plz suggest cheap and best C2d with MB and RAM*..thanks !


tell him that he can go for dual core by AMD in under 3k and will perform way better than intel at that price point


----------



## esumitkumar (May 11, 2010)

but he is hell bent ion C2D..so plz suggest !

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

but he is hell bent on C2D..so plz suggest !


----------

